# 'Dangerous' Dog Breed Owners Are Blinded By Love



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This is what I was 'educated' on today by a customer in the lobby of the vet's office today. A new dog that we just got in yesterday happens to be a Pit Bull/ Boxer/something mix and she, along with Casja had to go in for some stuff today. Anyway this woman gets up to go to the other side of the lobby when we came in, which was fine. The issue that I had is that she took it upon herself to lecture me about having two dangerous dogs and that 'All of my kind' are blinded by love when it comes to having large dog breeds. 

Some people may be, but most people don't deny the fact that certain dogs can cause a lot of damage to someone. That is why I thought we had something called training and being responsible. 

I wasn't getting into an argument with this lady because she was so adamant, but she said that she has never had a dog and doesn't care for them. But she 'knows' that all large dogs are ticking time bombs, especially 'those'(referring to the Pit mix and German Shepherd I had).

It gets a little old when people who really don't know the facts that they think they do, but yet they don't want to learn anything new either.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm glad she has never had a dog.
She doesn't deserve one.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Wouldn't it just be hilarious to silently walk up to her with your 'dangerous dogs', slap her in the face, and sit back down!?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What on earth did you say?

I think I would have smiled and said, "You know, you are absolutely right."


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would have politely told her to *Shut Up*.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Why do people think anyone cares about their opinions? I'm glad I'm old and jaded and can look someone in the eye and tell them I'm not interested in what they believe. I know that sounds extremely rude, but so is offering unsolicited advice.

ETA: Yeah, Lauri! Best answer!


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I've only ever been bit by a dog 2 times in my life and they were both jack Russell's, I don't think I could have kept mouth shut.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

It’s Not How They’re Raised, It’s How Dogs are Managed That Matters Most | notes from a dog walker


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

butterflyH said:


> Well, In my opinion.. It is not the dog. It is the owner that's the problem.. The dog will definitely do whatever it can to please the owner, right down to killing another animal for you. If they are brought up in a loving household, they can flourish just like any other dog,..


Well, there are weak nerved and aggressive dogs, too. It's not always possible to fix it with "love."


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> I would have politely told her to *Shut Up*.


Well, exactly. See my reply above, LOL.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Apoolutz said:


> I've only ever been bit by a dog 2 times in my life and they were both jack Russell's, I don't think I could have kept mouth shut.


The only dog who has ever bitten me was small poodle mix. 

I don't trust pits in general. We had a few and they could get aggressive towards each other and it didn't take much. They never once tried to attack me though. Even when I was breaking up a fight between about 4 of them. 

When I see pits out I'm not concerned for my safety I really don't want them attacking my dogs. I've seen the damage they do. Do I lecture people who own them? Absolutely not. They may have only had positive experiences with them.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll admit that these dogs being handled by ignorant people can be dangerous, but an educated owner is really the difference. My best friend has two Pitbulls, and I love them. In fact, being around them helped ease my fears over the breed and really look at them in a different light. That lady sounds like maybe she was traumatized or something by a large breed early on, or knew someone who was and acquired their fear.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

You were really nice. I would have told her that my dogs aren't dangerous but I sure am and she really should shut her mouth.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I wasn't getting into an argument with this lady because she was so adamant, but she said that she has never had a dog and doesn't care for them. But she 'knows' that all large dogs are ticking time bombs, especially 'those'(referring to the Pit mix and German Shepherd I had).


You were nice. I would have said my dogs aren't ticking time bombs, I am. Get the (word deleted) out of my face or you will find out what dangerous really is.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like to have said, "What you just said shows how little you know about dogs."
or even better
Show her the scar on the back of my middle finger where I was bitten by a little dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> You were nice. I would have said my dogs aren't ticking time bombs, I am.


Yeah.
"I am also stockpiling food, water and ammo. For when The Time comes."
Followed by a deadpan expression and a fixed-eye stare. :rofl:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah.
> "I am also stockpiling food, water and ammo. For when The Time comes."
> Followed by a deadpan expression and a fixed-eye stare. :rofl:


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

"Really? I've heard that big dogs are only dangerous to rude people."


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*The Real World*



AugustGSD said:


> I'll admit that these dogs being handled by ignorant people can be dangerous, but an educated owner is really the difference.


AugustGSD, in the REAL WORLD any idiot with a few bucks can go the local shelter and pick up a dog, young or old, and be a poor owner with the attendant problems with the dog. Educated owners do not exactly abound in those circumstance.

Again, in the REAL WORLD some breeds readily available for a few bucks to the ignorant owner are more likely to attack someone or someone's animal and to do real damage when they do. Pits are one of them.

There are more.

In my view, the public's negative perception of some breeds is well-justified. If in some people's minds problem the breeds include all large dogs, including GSDs, they still have well-justified opinion.

It's best to just train your own dog to high standards, avoid confrontations with the fearful, never provoke someone who's already frightened of animals and simply do what you can with problematic owners through positive contact.

Fear makes some people decidedly zany. Let's not compound the problem by being provocateurs.

LF


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Ugh, I might have told her I was just blinded by her shining stupidity.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder what her excuse would be if she started saying that nonsense to me while my dangerous GSD was all waggy and acting like a golden retriever wanting pets from her(he does this LOL, I think he learned from watching our golden).

That's a whole lot of ignorance, I'm not sure I could have played nice.  Granted there is a little bit of truth as far as owners getting these dogs to look cool but having no idea how to manage them and not training them.

It's kind of how I feel with my small dogs, they are discriminated pretty badly especially here because of idiot owners and puppy mills pumping out all kinds of 'designer dogs' and what have you with no care for their temperaments. 

It's like fighting an uphill battle with both types of dogs, the bad owners and breeders are ruining it for those of us with good dogs.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I don't know what provoked her to say what she did, but when I walked in the lobby with my two, she had a look of disgust on her face. I guess she just couldn't hold it in. It was more like she was venting all of her built up issues with dogs and, I was the lucky person. She has the right to not like dogs, but to assume that she knew about the two I had, as well as the rest of the world who has large dogs, is a little crazy to say the least. It wasn't like she was fearful, you could tell by looking at her and listening to how she was talking, that she really hated the dogs and she just met them! Anyway it didn't ruin my day.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> I don't know what provoked her to say what she did, but when I walked in the lobby with my two, she had a look of disgust on her face. I guess she just couldn't hold it in. It was more like she was venting all of her built up issues with dogs and, I was the lucky person. She has the right to not like dogs, but to assume that she knew about the two I had, as well as the rest of the world who has large dogs, is a little crazy to say the least. It wasn't like she was fearful, you could tell by looking at her and listening to how she was talking, that she really hated the dogs and she just met them! Anyway it didn't ruin my day.


You know, I'll bet it's because dogs don't like her. 
And we know what good judges of character they are.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It must have been difficult not to proclaim her full of blunt work for excrement.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LoveEcho said:


> "Really? I've heard that big dogs are only dangerous to rude people."


:rofl:


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah.
> "I am also stockpiling food, water and ammo. For when The Time comes."
> Followed by a deadpan expression and a fixed-eye stare. :rofl:


:toasting:


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Ugh people like that. My verbal karate gene kicks in when people like that spout off. The madder I get the more articulate I get. That often isn't a good thing. 

I'm sure my immediate verbal reaction to her would have been "I'm SO glad a stupid person like you doesn't have dogs. In fact, really, you're too ignorant to own any animal at all. You're EXACTLY the kind of insensitive clod who can give the most wonderful pet a psychosis."

Yeah, I would have said that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You could have said something like, "The need to tell people exactly what is wrong with them is indicative of low libido, I'm sorry, maybe you should check with your doctor, there are meds."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's hilarious about slapping her in the face?



PupperLove said:


> Wouldn't it just be hilarious to silently walk up to her with your 'dangerous dogs', slap her in the face, and sit back down!?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny. rothl.



selzer said:


> You could have said something like,
> 
> "The need to tell people exactly what is wrong with them is indicative of low libido, I'm sorry, maybe you should check with your doctor, there are meds."


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you could of said "and so are people when it comes to having people", and then given a dead pan stare.



Gharrissc said:


> This is what I was 'educated' on today by a customer in the lobby of the vet's office today. A new dog that we just got in yesterday happens to be a Pit Bull/ Boxer/something mix and she, along with Casja had to go in for some stuff today. Anyway this woman gets up to go to the other side of the lobby when we came in, which was fine. The issue that I had is that she took it upon herself to lecture me about having two dangerous dogs and that
> 
> >>>> 'All of my kind' are blinded by love when it comes to having large dog breeds. <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

As fearful as she is, I'm surprised she is also dumb enough to say so.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Yeah.
> "I am also stockpiling food, water and ammo. For when The Time comes."
> Followed by a deadpan expression and a fixed-eye stare. :rofl:


I love this response!:happyboogie:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Longfisher said:


> AugustGSD, in the REAL WORLD any idiot with a few bucks can go the local shelter and pick up a dog, young or old, and be a poor owner with the attendant problems with the dog. Educated owners do not exactly abound in those circumstance.
> 
> Again, in the REAL WORLD some breeds readily available for a few bucks to the ignorant owner are more likely to attack someone or someone's animal and to do real damage when they do. Pits are one of them.
> 
> ...


I think this makes the most sense. There are bits of truth in everything, even if it seems nuts to us.

What can we do to make the situation better should always be the thought in the back of our mind when it comes to our breed. 

I will say there are breeds that I will never like no matter how much propaganda I am presented with. I know there are breeds that others feel the same about for their reasons. So while you may not be able to make someone change their mind, at the very least we can not make it worse.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Dangerous dogs - in the minority*



butterflyH said:


> Well, In my opinion.. It is not the dog. It is the owner that's the problem.. The dog will definitely do whatever it can to please the owner, right down to killing another animal for you. If they are brought up in a loving household, they can flourish just like any other dog,..



Tell that to the lady who was visiting friends with her 5 year old....who had known the dogs, and the dogs had played MANY times with the child...the owners had done alot of training with these dogs, had raised them with love since puppyhood:

Five pit bulls maul 5-year-old boy in Scott Township | www.wpxi.com

Pit Bull Bites Boy, 5, In Face At Coraopolis Home | www.wpxi.com

New Brighton pit bulls quarantined after 2 attacks on... | www.wpxi.com

302 hits on local news - just on pit bulls - 

This is an every week thing on our local news.....rarely RARELY is another breed of dog cited for an unprovoked attack on a human or small dog....between horses and farm animals being starved, rescues overwhelmed and raided and dog attacks - not a week goes by here without a story that is heartbreaking...and this is a small city (~300K in population for the area)

This is a GSD board - there is so much discussion and information here on the GENETICS of a GSD and what choices we make on breeding based on genetics. The fundamental characteristics of a GSD are genetic, and so often we read that a BYB dog, generations off of well thought out breedings, still retains so much of the genetic character that the GSD has...yes, lots of bad things too....

SO WHY DO PEOPLE INSIST THIS IS NOT TRUE OF PIT BULLS???????? These are dogs bred to fight, to kill....they have prey drive. All too often, that instinct shows up and a child is mauled.

YOUR dog may be fine...he may be sweet and loving....but as a breed, the genetics are there to fight and kill.....see if that sweet loving dog, especially if in a pack of 2 or 3 is safe to let loose with a yorkie or cocker spaniel....would you truly trust it? You say yes, but I hope you are never in a situation that tests that trust.

Yes - I am going to hate mail over this....but I truly believe that genetics will overcome training and nurturing under stress or provocation. You want a pit, you love your pit...that is great...but do NOT fool yourself about the genetic make up of the breed. I know people with pits who have never put a foot wrong...and that is wonderful - but it does not change the fact that the dog's genetics are what they are. 

Have put on my flame retardant suit.

Lee


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I was an NYPD officer. I worked in the north Bronx. I saw, firsthand, how Pits are bred, fight trained, (mis)treated, and the damage they can inflict. 

My father is a physician. He tells of the grotesque trauma casesas he has treated as a result of Pit attacks.

With that, my neighbors adopted a Pit 10 years ago. He's sweet and well behaved. He hangs with their grandkids and gets along well with my GSD.

Lee, I don't disagree with your assertion that the design is there. But a gun can be used to shoot cans just as it can kill people. It's all in how the HUMAN decides to use it.

To the O.P. - I once had a similar situation at a dog park. Rookie, then 9-months old, had been pinned by a large dog that resembled a Russian Wolfhound, but I forgot what the owner called it. He insisted that my pup was at fault because he had "bared his teeth" while trying to play and that is a positive indicator for aggression. I thanked him for his opinion and told him I needed to leave before I did something stupid or illegal.

I've never gone back to that park.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Cary - I did a search for both Pits and GSDs on the city newpaper web site....the GSD brought more more about the Pope than dogs, and the dog ones were mostly dogs rescued from cars, cages or dogs who had been attacked by Pit Bulls.

The issue is that everyone knows a nice Pit Bull. I know a couple of nice Pit Bulls. I know nice Rotties and poor GSDs too. Using one or two or even a dozen dogs who are nice does not negate the news stories that document so many unprovoked attacks by the breed. 

The whole issue is that as a breed - the Pit Bull is not bred to be a dog friendly, kid protective pet...yes, that can happen...but it is not the norm nor is it the intent of the breed. There are dog aggressive dogs in every breed, but that can be managed and that can be bred away from if you are objective and knowledgeable. Read some news stories - do the search in your own home town/city newspaper site. Ignore the statistics of numbers of attacks - read the stories .... so MANY of these attacks are pet dogs - the fighting dogs are kept tied up or kenneled and not in the homes of those individuals who raise and fight them....these are pet dogs who just get triggered by who knows what - the child "squealed" in the one last week...I remember one attack almost 30 years ago by a pack of Rotties - and that child sustained less damage than this one....the lawyer who had that case for the owner (child's grandmother) was a friend/attorney of my boss. That child was played with and bitten, not mauled. 

Every single one of us can cite a known "nice" pit or rottie or even a chow. And a fear aggressive GSD - but genetics - whether poor genetics or bred purposefully genetics are the cause of all. We say the fear aggressive GSD is from poor genetics...perhaps the nice Pit is the same thing - not bred to standard and thus has the "wrong" genetics.....but as a breed. No. The genetics are for fighting and killing. You want one, I will support your right to have one. Does not mean I agree with wanting one.

Lee


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Any dog can bite. Obviously, larger breeds can do more damage than smaller breeds. I don't believe that any one breed is more likely to bite (based on the breed) than another breed. However, some breeds are more likely to be abused by humans and therefore more likely to bite (if you follow). 

All that being said, I would never cross a room because there was a Pitbull near me. I think that is ridiculous. I base how close I get to a dog on their behavior, not on their looks. I have never come across a dog I was afraid of. 

My brother is mentally impaired. His disability is not very severe but I don't know if I will ever get him to fully understand that a Pitbull is no more dangerous than our dogs. He thinks they are dangerous because they "can" do a lot of damage. I've told him a million times that our Husky could rip him up if she wanted to and if we raised a Pitbull, the Pitbull would be just as lovable as our other dogs. I think he isn't quite as nervous about them, but I doubt he will ever want one.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> Tell that to the lady who was visiting friends with her 5 year old....who had known the dogs, and the dogs had played MANY times with the child...the owners had done alot of training with these dogs, had raised them with love since puppyhood:
> 
> Five pit bulls maul 5-year-old boy in Scott Township | www.wpxi.com
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. We had pits. We did not train them to fight and they would fight. It did not take much to provoke them. I was a teenager at the time and had to break up many pit fights. One of the pits got pregnant. My parents kept one of the puppies. We did not train it to be mean or to fight. When it grew up it would attack his father. One time it was so bad (the father required having his face stitched back together. He was a golder retriever) and my two year old was in close proximity I convinced my parents to re-home the dog. I did not want my child hurt. They warned the new owners he would fight. He ended up killing their other dog. They did keep him as an only dog though. 

That is one breed I just don't trust. They are nice in sweet one minute and in 1/4 of a second they are attacking. Once they bite and start ripping they do not want to let go! I found the hose worked pretty well though.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

vicky2200 said:


> All that being said, I would never cross a room because there was a Pitbull near me. I think that is ridiculous. I base how close I get to a dog on their behavior, not on their looks. I have never come across a dog I was afraid of.


I'm not afraid of them attacking me. I am very concerned they will attack my dogs. So, yes I will not sit next to one at the vets and when they bring them into the dog park we leave. (We rarely go to the dog park though, because they are always bringing them into there.) I don't know what their fighting trigger is and I'm not going to be the one to find out.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I work at a pet store PT and a vet FT. On a daily basis, I see more human/dog aggressive GSD's in a day than I see Pits. The Pits that I do see are not usually great with other dogs, but are awesome with people. I can't say the same for GSD's at all. Most dogs from each breed are being handled by people who have 0 control over their dogs. That said, I don't trust Pits with most other dogs based on their genetics.

I personally own a Pit mix and 2 GSD's. This is just an observation of what I see on a daily basis in the two different places that I work.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> You were really nice. I would have told her that my dogs aren't dangerous but I sure am and she really should shut her mouth.


*I'm with Debbie. I'm more dangerous than my dog is (especially is you know Shasta, there's nothing dangerous about her. She's a wimpy girl lol)*




LoveEcho said:


> "Really? I've heard that big dogs are only dangerous to rude people."


*Good one!!*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Growl, bare your teeth, drool a little...they'll move to the other side of the room and just watch you warily.

I have no patience and the older I get, the worse it is. I would have told her to shut up and not been polite.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate know-it-alls that actually know nothing! My husband knocked on the neighbor's door and his pitbull just laid there, looked at him and yawned while the little chihuahua ran out growling and snarling and attacked my husband's ankle and almost ripped his jean bottom to shreds! LOL! My mother's toy poodle used to attack people's ankles when she walked him ( in the 70's). 
I used to get that sometime too when my husband and I used to take our 110lb femakle GSD, Brandy, every Friday for a ride to get frozen yogurt. We'd leave her in the car and come back with the treats and leave the window cracked about an inch and one woman yelled at us in the yougurt place that we have some nerve bringing such a mean dog out in public! My Brandy would lick every human to death with extreme delight. People are dense.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not a fan of pit bulls. But I thought the thread was about some yayhoo psychoanalyzing the owners of pits and GSDs to an owner of a pit and GSD. 

If the thread is about whether or not it is nature or nurture, I really don't know. I think there is a lot to looking what the breed was created for and how it was created, what the make up is. In this situation, the smaller dog, the pit can actually do more damage than a larger dog like a Rotty, Doberman, or GSD even though these dogs have all been bred for years to have the ability to be human aggressive when necessary. But these dogs are not terriers. They generally do not maul, they bite. And they bite good. But they generally do not keep going and going and going long after the threat is neutralized. In fact, I think that in protection work and police work, they kind of have to build that into the dogs to keep going until commanded to out. That would not have to be built into a pit. 

So, I think the smaller dog can pack the bigger punch to a human if they did attack. 

There is also the broken record thing. What is the first words out of the mouth of every single pit owner who ever mauls anyone? "He has never..." It seems like it is rehearsed almost. All these wonderful dogs who never so much as showed an aggressive bit of body language just disfigured and terrified a child. Maybe that is just human nature and survival kicking in. I don't know. 

Maybe there is something in their scull shape or some type of brain cancer or epilepsy that attacks pit bulls particularly hard, and the symptoms are just not apparent until the dog chews up the neighbor kid.


----------



## Hipcheck2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

When my lab/shep first started lifting his leg.. I could get him to pee on trees that I pointed to when I said "go potty"....... 

It's stories like these that make me think I should brush him up on that old skill, change the command to something sneaky.. Then.. 

Cause and effect: you say something stupid, my dog "accidentally" pees on you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hipcheck2012 said:


> When my lab/shep first started lifting his leg.. I could get him to pee on trees that I pointed to when I said "go potty".......
> 
> It's stories like these that make me think I should brush him up on that old skill, change the command to something sneaky.. Then..
> 
> ...


I like this, maybe "c'mon, she's afraid of you." And up goes the leg and she gets a good stream of it.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

The way the word pit bull is used right now doesn't even refer to one breed of dog... it is used to describe a dog that has a certain look but may not even be a real pit bull. Real pit bulls are APBT or Staffordshire terriers. They are the same breed just depends on if you register with AKC or UKC. And those dogs, when bred and trained responsibly should never be human aggressive but are almost always animal aggressive because of what they were originally bred to do. But that is almost never the case now. 

There are lots of dogs that look like pit bulls because they are medium sized and have the head shape, here's a couple of charts with pit bull myths and facts:
Pit Bull Facts and Myths – Infographic – 1800PetMeds
Pit Bull Myths Shattered Infographic - Bone-A-Fide Dog Ranch

And a test to find the real pit bull:
findpitbull_v4

A test from FOX:
Poll – Can You Spot The Pitbull? | FOX2now.com

There are also SO many unreported dog bites by smaller dogs or even bigger dogs that bite children but don't do the damage a pit bull type dog can so no one says anything. I was bitten at least 3 times by my grandma's cocker spaniel, once when I was sleeping, every time it broke the skin. But we never reported my grandma's dog. 

Most pit bull types never bite for no reason - there ARE warnings! Most people just don't notice them because they don't know. Some do notice but are afraid to get in trouble so they say the dog "just snapped". It's possible that rarely the dog has something mental going on and bites without warning, but that can happen to any dog especially when they are bred like pit bulls.

But people hurt the dogs image too by saying how gentle and nice they are, they used to be nanny dogs, etc. Yeah, they USED to be. But I would never leave a kid alone with a pit bull, I'd never leave a kid alone with ANY dog. And they can never be left alone with other animals even if they have gotten along in the past. If the dog is going to be animal aggressive you will now for the most part by the time the dog is 1 or 2, but it can pop up anytime anywhere no matter how well the dog is socialized. So if you are committed to having a pit bull you need to know how to break up a fight.

I think pit bulls and their mixes are not for everyone, even less so than a GSD, because we all see all the time what happens when the dogs are not properly managed. No, you can't fight their genetics they were bred to fight and you can't love that out of them. You can manage it but a lot of the time these dogs have to be your only pet. Human aggression for the most part is pretty avoidable with socialization but not always. The dogs are SO misunderstood by people that hate them and love them.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've never even had a pit bull. I had a boxer mix that some people thought looked like a pit and always I would get OMG a pit does he bite. Really?! I also used to hear he looks like Cujo. Again Really?! Cujo was not a pit was he? People get freaky about dogs. :crazy:

Tell me does the fat dog laying down look like a pit or Cujo in any way?


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> I've never even had a pit bull. I had a boxer mix that some people thought looked like a pit and always I would get OMG a pit does he bite. Really?! I also used to hear he looks like Cujo. Again Really?! Cujo was not a pit was he? People get freaky about dogs. :crazy:


Exactly! Cujo was a rottie lol not even close to a pit. Your dog looks more like the shepherds than a pit bull!

I dread when the time comes that I will start walking my APBT puppy in public. Either A: I will have people say nasty, horrible things to me or B: I will have someone run up to my puppy who is fearful with people (but in training) and they will pet her saying "oh she's a pit bull, they are so friendly" and she will get freaked out and bite.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Sarah~ said:


> Exactly! *Cujo was a rottie *lol not even close to a pit. Your dog looks more like the shepherds than a pit bull!
> 
> I dread when the time comes that I will start walking my APBT puppy in public. Either A: I will have people say nasty, horrible things to me or B: I will have someone run up to my puppy who is fearful with people (but in training) and they will pet her saying "oh she's a pit bull, they are so friendly" and she will get freaked out and bite.



Cujo was a st. bernard.
at least in that 1983 year movie.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

The thread was just about how this woman assumed that me and all people who have large dogs are blinded by the fact that their dogs can cause great damage. Most of her ranting was about Abbey( Pit mix foster), but I don't feel that it is anybody's place to judge a dog based on looks whether they like the breed or not. If anyone chooses to move solely because of the type of dog I bring into the lobby, then that is their prerogative. Just don't assume that they are 'one of those dogs' just because you don't care for the breed itself. 

Anyway the original point of the post was to vent a little about my experience at the vet's office.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> Cujo was a st. bernard.
> at least in that 1983 year movie.


Oops!!! :blush::blush::blush: I just remember him being covered in blood you're right.



Gharrissc said:


> The thread was just about how this woman assumed that me and all people who have large dogs are blinded by the fact that their dogs can cause great damage. Most of her ranting was about Abbey( Pit mix foster), but I don't feel that it is anybody's place to judge a dog based on looks whether they like the breed or not. If anyone chooses to move solely because of the type of dog I bring into the lobby, then that is their prerogative. Just don't assume that they are 'one of those dogs' just because you don't care for the breed itself.


I agree, don't assume or judge on looks or breed, you need to judge a dog on its behavior.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> This is what I was 'educated' on today by a customer in the lobby of the vet's office today. A new dog that we just got in yesterday happens to be a Pit Bull/ Boxer/something mix and she, along with Casja had to go in for some stuff today. Anyway this woman gets up to go to the other side of the lobby when we came in, which was fine. The issue that I had is that she took it upon herself to lecture me about having two dangerous dogs and that 'All of my kind' are blinded by love when it comes to having large dog breeds.
> 
> Some people may be, but most people don't deny the fact that certain dogs can cause a lot of damage to someone. That is why I thought we had something called training and being responsible.
> 
> ...



Honestly, the woman has got a point. Many many many people are blinded by sheer love and do not see the dog for what it is.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Sarah~ said:


> There are also SO many unreported dog bites by smaller dogs or even bigger dogs that bite children but don't do the damage a pit bull type dog can so no one says anything. I was bitten at least 3 times by my grandma's cocker spaniel, once when I was sleeping, every time it broke the skin. But we never reported my grandma's dog.


See, and it's this part that drives me insane! Working as a Medic, I can't count how many times I filled out a DBR (Dog Bite Report) for a bite from a "Pit Bull", GSD, Rottie, or one of the 'dangerous breeds', but no one ever reports the little dog, or the 'not dangerous' dog. I also can't count how many times I've gone into a home and the little dogs are just tearing up my ankles, snapping at my fingers, or otherwise being obnoxious. I started being the obnoxious one and I filled out DBRs anytime my skin got broken. It angered a lot of people, but if I'm expected to fill out a DBR on the GSD who scratched skin and drew blood, I'm gonna do it on the ankle biter who did the same.

I think if, for one year, DBRs were filled out for every dog bite no matter the breed, I bet that Pits, Rotts, Dobies, and GSDs would fall towards the bottom of the list and toy/small breed dogs along with Labs and Goldens would rise towards the top.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

But has anyone heard of a fatal chihuahua attack?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

No, but a Pomeranian killed a baby.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> Using one or two or even a dozen dogs who are nice does not negate the news stories that document so many unprovoked attacks by the breed.


A _big_ problem with this is that often dogs are erroneously reported as Pit Bulls. For just a few examples...A friends purebred Lab was routinely assumed to be a Pit. A blind neighbor has a Boxer/GSD trained as a guide dog who is also mistakenly assumed to be a Pit. People are scared of this big sweetie, the upside being my neighbor hasn’t been mugged or robbed since he got the dog, whereas he was frequently assaulted prior to getting him (It doesn't get much lower, does it?). A good friend had purebred, very correct, friendly & utterly reliable Boxers. They would get loose at times & as they were bouncing around in their own yard, a neighbor would commence to screaming, “Help! Help! The Pit Bulls are loose, CALL THE POLICE! CALL THE POLICE!” Had any of these dogs bitten someone it’s likely they would have been reported as Pit Bulls. 

Unfortunately, this isn’t an isolated occurrence. Many, many times other breeds are assumed to be Pits. I suspect the assumption is even more common if there’s been a bite or attack. Note too that a biting Pit/Lab cross tends to be perceived as a Pit cross, not a Lab mix.

Lee, in the reports that you linked, 2 of the dogs appear to be ‘resident dogs’, rather than family pets living in the home & included in daily life. It’s less clear in the other report where/how the dog actually lives. Karen Delise’s _“Fatal Dog Attacks: The Stories Behind the Statistics (United States)”_ found that this is the biggest risk factor for serious, inappropriate aggression. IMO, this can’t be emphasized too much. Such changes would benefit dogs, owners & the community. It is the right, humane & SMART thing to do. 

Even very well bred Pits can be DA, though they should never be HA. My urban Midwest neighborhood is rife with Pit Bulls. They are the breed of choice by a HUGE margin. In grade school the step father of one of my daughter’s friends kept fighting Pit Bulls. The dogs were kept in the home & although at least one killed a family Chow they never aggressed at humans, visitors or family. I remember one reported incident of a Pit who attacked & seriously injured (perhaps killed) another pet dog. I personally know of one Pit who many years ago brutally attacked the family’s young daughter. Although described by the media as a ‘beloved family pet’, Stoner was kenneled all winter, given no exercise, unsocialized & encouraged to be ‘tough. The bite occurred when he was allowed out to run for the 1st time in months & the young daughter (who he didn’t know) exuberantly threw her arms around his neck. This is a classic example of a resident dog rather than a true family member. 

People here are typically terrified of Pits, & yet despite there being a huge # of Pits, many owned by disreputable sorts, there is little to no problem with Pits & HA. Nor is there much of a problem with Pits & DA or predatory aggression. (The latter is largely due to keeping them appropriately confined). People absolutely s/b aware of what they really are before acquiring them, but I honestly see fewer problems with Pit Bulls than GSD around here. For that matter, it’s easier to get a stable, healthy, solid reliable Pit than a GSD. (That’s a knock on bad breeding & not GSD. I love GSD, whereas I’m unlikely to ever choose a Pit Bull.)

IF I wanted a Pit I’d specifically seek out breeders that produced Pits that are more dog tolerant, uber biddable & not predatory towards other pets. Though they aren’t my breed, an exemplary example of the breed is flatout awesome, tbh…Just unbeatable for heart, brains, athleticism & loyalty.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I assume you work in a vet office so you have to be polite to the clients. All these good intended smart remarks can cost you your job.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdsar said:


> But has anyone heard of a fatal chihuahua attack?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not here. But every one I've known has been a nasty little dog that bites. My question would be...does anyone have a well behaved chihuahua?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Not here. But every one I've known has been a nasty little dog that bites. My question would be...does anyone have a well behaved chihuahua?


I have never known one. No one I know even tries to train them.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> People here are typically terrified of Pits, & yet despite there being a huge # of Pits, many owned by disreputable sorts, there is little to no problem with Pits & HA. Nor is there much of a problem with Pits & DA or predatory aggression. (The latter is largely due to keeping them appropriately confined). People absolutely s/b aware of what they really are before acquiring them, but I honestly see fewer problems with Pit Bulls than GSD around here.


True here in Houston, too. The rescue groups that work mainly with the Pittie-type dogs are very good at matching them with good adopters. My favored dog "park" can get really crowded and I've been there when a good 20% of the dogs were pit-types. In a year of visiting there, I've witnessed maybe 3 fights that necessitated human intervention, and my estimation was that one of those fights was instigated by a "pit-type". I should also note that no bloodshed and no "locking on" or dog-fighting level of violence occurred. The good owners keep an eye on their dogs, and most are quick to remove them if they get too wound up. Can't say that for all the off-leash areas around here, but IMO, it's pretty easy to tell if a dog is gonna freak out, in which case we leave.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Gharrissc said:


> The thread was just about how this woman assumed that me and all people who have large dogs are blinded by the fact that their dogs can cause great damage. Most of her ranting was about Abbey( Pit mix foster), but I don't feel that it is anybody's place to judge a dog based on looks whether they like the breed or not. If anyone chooses to move solely because of the type of dog I bring into the lobby, then that is their prerogative. *Just don't assume that they are 'one of those dogs' just because you don't care for the breed itself*.
> 
> Anyway the original point of the post was to vent a little about my experience at the vet's office.


Actually, I will. I will move my dog to the other side of the waiting room, and watch both dogs. It is up to me to protect my dog. That's my responsibility, my job. I don't know _you _or your dog from Adam. So sorry. Too many owners of formidable dogs really don't have a clue, and we read about them, and people enact laws concerning them all the time. 

I really don't care if the dog is a Great Dane or a Yorkie, doesn't matter. If I do not know the owner and the dog then I assume the worst and keep my dog safe.

Due to this method, I have not had to report any of mine biting any one else's dogs, nor any dogs biting mine. So it works for me. 

The problem was that the woman said it out loud and offended you.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Not here. But every one I've known has been a nasty little dog that bites. My question would be...does anyone have a well behaved chihuahua?


Yes! I've met several. I am most familiar with Ziggy the chihuahua, who was another participant in our obedience class. Lovely little guy, but very shy with strangers. 

A friend of mine owned a rescued chi she found pregnant and abandoned on the street (she had the puppies aborted as a very large breed dog had impregnated the poor little bitch) - that dog was very calm and friendly.

And finally, Carlos the chihuahua lives in our neighborhood and he always comes over to have a sniff and say hi when we meet at the park.

The other approximately 1 billion Chis in the greater Houston area appear to be completely insane, however


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, every Lab I've had here for Boarding was either fear aggressive, neurotic or a resource guarder... I'm seriously considering not to take anymore Labs. 

The pits I had so far, absolutely beautiful. Super social and just beautifully to live with. 

Had a King Shepherd until yesterday. Not my cup of tea. 

Have a Boxer right now, she is wonderful. Reminds me of Donkey from Shreck "Me, Me, Me, pick me, oh Me Me Me" Bounce Bounce Bounce LOL

Had a Chihuaha that came with the Pit (MaDeuces old owner) and the Chi was AWESOME!!!

Most issues I have are with Labs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

"It's not the dogs you need to worry about, Bitch."


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Not here. But every one I've known has been a nasty little dog that bites. My question would be...does anyone have a well behaved chihuahua?


I do!! I also met a super sweet one at the dog park once that was all over me giving kisses and wanting pets. My Chi has no interest in strangers, that's just how they are but she's not a yappy bitey thing... In fact she's the quietest dog I've ever owned, she rarely if ever barks.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Gharrissc said:


> The issue that I had is that she took it upon herself to lecture me about having two dangerous dogs and that 'All of my kind' are blinded by love when it comes to having large dog breeds.


I probably would have grinned at the lady, and said "Yes ma'am, I reckon I AM blinded by love," and then invited Jack to jump up and give me a big ole' kiss on the face.

It's hard to stay offended by a grumpybutt-knowitall when I have my boy to distract me


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My neighbor has two very pleasant Chihuahuas. A lady I work with has another. Not my kind of dog, but they're well behaved with people including children, cats, & dogs both large & small. 

I even knew an adorable Peke once, which is a breed I ordinarily care very little for. Every breed probably has a few representatives I'd admire if I met them.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Just shows that there are good and bad dogs in every breed and they are all individuals.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gharrissc said:


> I wasn't getting into an argument with this lady because she was so adamant, but she said that she has never had a dog and doesn't care for them. But she 'knows' that all large dogs are ticking time bombs, especially 'those'(referring to the Pit mix and German Shepherd I had).


That's pretty funny. :rofl: In her *expert* opinion, eh? :rolleyes2:

*HUMANS* are the 'ticking time bombs' !!! She should check out the annual murder and assault rates.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

My cousin actually has a pretty well behaved Chihuahua. She and her husband are truck drivers so the dogs are constantly with them. Sweetest chihuahua I think I've ever met.


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

I was parked with my German Shepherd once and woman went to the passenger side of her car to get in so she didn't have to be near him. I actually had to do that myself. Once in a parking lot when I went out to my car there was a truck with two German shepherds in the back. They were not restrained in anyway and as I tried to get my car they were snapping and snarling. it scared the heck out of me. I actually went back into the store and told them. I could not believe someone would do that. My dog is friendly but I would never do that with him.

There are good and bad with all dog breeds. As a kid we had a pitbull mix. It was really good with people in the family but terrifying with strangers. I have absolutely no doubt if given the chance he would have bit anybody. I also know someone who has 1 that will knock you over and lick you to death. On 2 separate occasions as a child I was almost attacked by Dobermans. My aunt had two dobermans that were super sweet. When I was a kid I was bit by a Sheltie in the face. He was a very nice neighbor dog but I did something that must have upset him. Not that long ago I had a bad experience with two Irish Wolfhounds. I know it sounds like dogs hate me. But I'm a dog person and usually they all love me. I guess my point is with every dog breed there going to be aggressive dogs. And a lot of the time we only hear the negative. There are a lot of positive stories about pit bulls too. We just never get to hear them. I think it's more about the owners than anything else.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

MichelleMc said:


> I was parked with my German Shepherd once and woman went to the passenger side of her car to get in so she didn't have to be near him. I actually had to do that myself. Once in a parking lot when I went out to my car there was a truck with two German shepherds in the back. They were not restrained in anyway and as I tried to get my car they were snapping and snarling. it scared the heck out of me. I actually went back into the store and told them. I could not believe someone would do that. My dog is friendly but I would never do that with him.
> 
> There are good and bad with all dog breeds. As a kid we had a pitbull mix. It was really good with people in the family but terrifying with strangers. I have absolutely no doubt if given the chance he would have bit anybody. I also know someone who has 1 that will knock you over and lick you to death. On 2 separate occasions as a child I was almost attacked by Dobermans. My aunt had two dobermans that were super sweet. When I was a kid I was bit by a Sheltie in the face. He was a very nice neighbor dog but I did something that must have upset him. Not that long ago I had a bad experience with two Irish Wolfhounds. I know it sounds like dogs hate me. But I'm a dog person and usually they all love me. I guess my point is with every dog breed there going to be aggressive dogs. And a lot of the time we only hear the negative. There are a lot of positive stories about pit bulls too. We just never get to hear them. I think it's more about the owners than anything else.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed! I also thinking bashing an entire breed on a thread about being upset with someone doing the same with GSD's is a bit hypocritical. Not to discount the bad experiences people have had but your bad experiences does not mean the entire breed is like that. In the majority of cases it's the people treating the dogs like little people and giving them no structure or training. And just like with GSD's there also can be dogs who are poorly bred, unfortunately not a lot of dogs especially the small varieties have the same breeding standards as the GSD.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

GregK said:


> *HUMANS* are the 'ticking time bombs' !!! She should check out the annual murder and assault rates.


Exactly. I guess parents are just blinded by love though .


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Exactly. I guess parents are just blinded by love though .


If they weren't, would any child live to reach adulthood? I think not.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> Exactly. I guess parents are just blinded by love though .


If they weren't, would any child live to reach adulthood? I think not.


----------

